# CHUNKY LOVE NEED A SPEARFISHER FOR FRIDAY!!!!!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We are one guy short for the 2 spearfishing tourmnaments were entered in for this weekend. It's Brandy, GrouperNinja, and myself for tommorow, we plan on doing about 8 dives a piece.

Please call me RIGHT NOW if you can do this. (850) 777-1221

I got a 26 foot catarmaran with twin 140 HP's. Forcast is calling for 2-4 foot getting calmer as the day goes on. 

We are going to slay the dragon.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay,

I'd go, but I have other plans. I also think your forecast may be a bit off. Last I saw was quite a bit bigger. Good luck and get some!

Harry


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn...I HATE WORK, when there is more fun things to be done!!!

Good luck man!

I got the gun apart just after we got off the phone. Put a measuring marks on it up to cobia size!!! Maybe one of these days when a get a little more balls i'll be holding a cobe up to it!!! And 2 coats of West System! Can't wait til it dries and I get to put it together and see the out come! Will post...


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Any day but today..... Maybe next time Clay.

Hey, did you ever rip the video of our dive on the freighter, I'm itchin to see it. I could provide you with some beer if that would help the 'creative editing' process....


----------

